# Canada's ex-defense minister: Aliens would give us more tech if we'd stop wars



## cupper (5 Jan 2014)

This explains a lot. Just not sure what exactly.  :facepalm:

*Canada's ex-defense minister: Aliens would give us more tech if we'd stop wars*

Paul Hellyer, who has long insisted that aliens have visited Earth for many years, says that when aliens saw the atomic bomb they decided that we were a great threat to the cosmos.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57616630-71/canadas-ex-defense-minister-aliens-would-give-us-more-tech-if-wed-stop-wars/



> I don't want to disturb what you're doing right now, but apparently four different species of aliens have been visiting Earth for thousands of years.
> 
> I don't quite have the evidence at hand, but Paul Hellyer, who used to be Canada's defense minister, claims he has.
> 
> ...


----------



## Halifax Tar (5 Jan 2014)

Isn't he the mother of unification ?


----------



## MAJONES (5 Jan 2014)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Isn't he the mother of unification ?



He's a mother-something.


----------



## fireman1867 (5 Jan 2014)

Slow clap for that one Jonesie, well done.


----------



## cupper (5 Jan 2014)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Isn't he the mother of unification ?



One and the same. :nod:


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jan 2014)

I for one welcome our alien overlords.


----------



## Edward Campbell (5 Jan 2014)

Mr Hellyer is 89 years old. He's likely a tad senile, even demented. Heaven knows that when my dear old granny was 89 she was nutty as a fruitcake.

It happens ... but he's still good for a quote and a little comic relief on a slow news day.


----------



## Cbbmtt (6 Jan 2014)

Sounds like a biblical notion to me.

Instead of treating your neighbor well and getting to go to Heaven, you just will have to treat your neighbor well and then we would get more technology from some Aliens. 

However, if we had some concrete evidence of an Alien speaking at the White house saying those words "If you all treat each other better, we will help earth out a bit", I'm sure the human race would still screw it up.

Now I'm only starting boot camp at the end of this month, but if you sign papers stating you wouldn't say anything after you left the Forces, wouldn't you be imprisoned for releasing this information? It's a catch 22. If he got arrested for leaking information, that would mean the government is hiding something and letting him run his gums means that he's full of it?

I find it interesting personally.


----------



## Jungle (6 Jan 2014)

> Ergo, each visit seems to have symbolized: "What the hell are they doing in that insane asylum today?"



Yeah... welcome to the asylum where the patients are in charge !!!

Mr Hellyer needs to stay away from any form of media...


----------



## Gorgo (6 Jan 2014)

Man-oh-man!  I've heard of having gone to Cuckoo-Land, but THIS is ridiculous!  :


----------



## shootemup604 (7 Jan 2014)

This isn't a senile or demented Paul Hellyer.  Some quick research will show he was espousing these sort of statements and beliefs over 40 years ago.


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Jan 2014)

shootemup604 said:
			
		

> This isn't a senile or demented Paul Hellyer.  Some quick research will show he was espousing these sort of statements and beliefs over 40 years ago.




Which might mean that he's been demented for 40 years ~ but I'm pretty sure that then LGen Moncel and RAdm Landymore thought he was demented 50 years ago, in 1964, when his _White Paper_ hit the streets.


----------



## a_majoor (7 Jan 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> *Canada's ex-defense minister: Aliens would give us more tech if we'd stop wars*



I'll get right on that.... :


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Jan 2014)

If playing X-Com has taught me anything it's that the only way to get alien technology is to kill them for it.


----------



## pbi (8 Jan 2014)

shootemup604 said:
			
		

> This isn't a senile or demented Paul Hellyer.  Some quick research will show he was espousing these sort of statements and beliefs over 40 years ago.



This might help us understand why no serious military power ever pursued Unification......


----------



## Cbbmtt (8 Jan 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> If playing X-Com has taught me anything it's that the only way to get alien technology is to kill them for it.



I love x-com, have you played the new one? Or just the old one?


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Jan 2014)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I love x-com, have you played the new one? Or just the old one?



Played them all. Currently playing XCom Enemy within (and just chopped the arms and legs off one of my soldiers so they would fit snugly in their battle suit, talk about mission before self).


----------



## a_majoor (10 Jan 2014)

Isn't the Internet age wonderful?

http://fusion.net/modern_life/story/aliens-exist-canadas-defense-minister-358002


----------



## a_majoor (13 Jan 2014)

NBF weighs in. Interesting note at the end of the article is that Hellyer is still a member of the Privy Council, so has a much larger platform to launch from that everyday cranks like that guy on the corner downtown. Also of interest is several instances of past pronouncements, including the idea that George W Bush's Administration was building a FOB on the moon (hate to be the guy posted there) or that *we* had developed technologies that could embroil us in a Galactic war (considering the difficulties in developing new equipment ranging from boots to jet fighters, I can only imagine the over time/over budget figures for that project...   ):

http://nextbigfuture.com/2014/01/canadas-former-defence-minister-paul.html#disqus_thread



> *Canada's former Defence minister Paul Hellyer and his ten years of alien craziness*
> 
> Paul Theodore Hellyer (90 years old) is a Canadian engineer, politician, writer and commentator who served as Canada's Defence minister and has a publicly declared belief in aliens.
> 
> ...


----------



## AirDet (23 Feb 2014)

We always knew he was an idiot. Now the whole world knows. Can we just say he's Rob Ford's uncle so we don't have to explain his lunacy?


----------



## Tibbson (23 Feb 2014)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Mr Hellyer is 89 years old. He's likely a tad senile, even demented. Heaven knows that when my dear old granny was 89 she was nutty as a fruitcake.
> 
> It happens ... but he's still good for a quote and a little comic relief on a slow news day.



This may be a good explanation for him now but sadly he's advocated this line of thought for many years.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Feb 2014)

But, what if he's correct...   :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## cupper (23 Feb 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> But, what if he's correct...   :Tin-Foil-Hat:



I for one would like to welcome our galactic overlords.  :nod:


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Feb 2014)

This calls for another HQ.


----------



## blacktriangle (23 Feb 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> This calls for another HQ.



CANETCOM


----------



## Journeyman (23 Feb 2014)

More here


----------



## cupper (24 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> More here



How do we know that it's not a shapeshifting alien claiming to be the PM claiming not to be a shapeshifting alien? anic:


----------



## George Wallace (24 Feb 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> How do we know that it's not a shapeshifting alien claiming to be the PM claiming not to be a shapeshifting alien? anic:



Send out a call for the Tardis.


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Apr 2015)

He's at it again.   :nod:



> Governments are HIDING aliens, claims former defence minister: Paul Hellyer urges world leaders to reveal 'secret files'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3051151/Governments-HIDING-aliens-claims-former-defence-minister-Paul-Hellyer-urges-world-leaders-reveal-secret-files.html#ixzz3Y5AR5SaF
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jul 2016)

The latest ...


> Paul Hellyer, a former Canadian Minister of National Defense, told a panel of UFO researchers and disclosure experts at a recent hearing that he was called to listen to a death bed confession by a former Canadian Chief of Emergency Measures.
> 
> The dying official told Hellyer that the CIA allowed him to enter an alien UFO spacecraft at the top-secret Area 51 military base.
> 
> ...


More here, and more on the public inquiry into UFO's in Brantford here.


----------

